# 2013 Trade Show Questions



## Burt1983 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello everyone.. I have a few questions about these upcoming tshirt trade shows. Ive never attended such events so forgive me if I ask stupid questions..

1. When attending tshirt trade shows, do i have to rent a booth or can I just bring my portfolo to show people and hand out buisness card?
2. How much does it normally cost to attend tshirt trade shows?
3. What is the best tshirt trade show to attend?
4. Is there anything I need to know when promoting my shirts at these events?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you are promoting your products, you will need to have a booth at shows like ISS..in Long Beach CA...one of the biggests...

The cost to attend is normally zero if you register early and can show you are in the business...General Public is not invited.

If one has a booth at any of the shows...be prepared to spend 5K p;us for the booth and all the requirements 

I am not aware of just a tee shirt show...ISS covers all aspects of garment decoration...and is geared for people doing that kind of business. There will be garment wholesalers there...but not specific tee shirts

I am not sure you will be allowed to hand out promotional materials or show your portfolio on the show floor...

There are some specific garment shows in LV or maybe New Orleans...but if you are just starting, I would suggest you attend one to see if that is something you would want to do..


----------



## whateverislovely (Jun 9, 2011)

can "anyone" attend this show? I am investing in t-shirt business but am not "currently" in business. i really want to attend...can I?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

whateverislovely said:


> can "anyone" attend this show? I am investing in t-shirt business but am not "currently" in business. i really want to attend...can I?


Yes. You don't need to show a business license or anything when you register. 

If you're wanting to learn more about getting into the decorated apparel business, you should definitely check out one of the ISS Shows. 

You can see the complete list of all of the 2013 trade shows here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t205567.html


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

Does angone know why we do not have a ISS Show in Columbus Ohio this year?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

often vendors will give you a pass to enter as well


----------



## chadder (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello,

We are creating a line of sports apparel (shirts, hats, hoodies, etc...). Is there a specific trade show that you would recommend where we can review manufacturers? Something that included foreign companies ideally as well.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

chadder said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are creating a line of sports apparel (shirts, hats, hoodies, etc...). Is there a specific trade show that you would recommend where we can review manufacturers? Something that included foreign companies ideally as well.


ISS Shows. Long Beach will have the most number of vendors showing off their blanks.


----------



## GoFastTshirts (Oct 24, 2007)

hey guys, im a bit confused. Me and my brother wanted to attend the ISS show in atlantic city but if i read the page correctly its only for people who work for major companies ? Any help on how we can attend would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

GoFastTshirts said:


> hey guys, im a bit confused. Me and my brother wanted to attend the ISS show in atlantic city but if i read the page correctly its only for people who work for major companies ? Any help on how we can attend would be greatly appreciated thanks


Nope... You'll be just fine! Any little guy can go! You don't need proof of your business or anything.


----------



## GoFastTshirts (Oct 24, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> Nope... You'll be just fine! Any little guy can go! You don't need proof of your business or anything.


thank you i just registered!!!!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

A1WHITES said:


> Does angone know why we do not have a ISS Show in Columbus Ohio this year?


That was a really small show last year. I talked to a couple of Columbus based companies at ASI Chicago who told me it wasn't worth their time to exhibit even in their own back yard. 

I was there. I thought the educational sessions were great, but I would agree, the show floor was much smaller than the other shows last year.


----------

